# Putting street tires on my Trek 4300 disk



## Bradytimes (Jun 6, 2010)

I want to get a second set of tires for street riding. I'd like to swap the tires back and forth quickly so I'll need to get rims and roter as well. I've seen forums on this, but none of them have talked about getting it to work with disk breaks. I'm also interested in getting fast, narrow tires that have high PSI...something fast. Any advice?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think you mean you want the whole wheelset - the potential for a problem with swapping wheels with a disk setup is at the hub.

Bicycle Wheel Warehouse actually makes a wheelset for your use. I think this set would be the best value.

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=81

Just get it with the cheapest options. Then, depending on how much clearance your bike has, you can use any 700C road tire up to about 28mm wide. That gives you a tremendously high selection - it's the standard size for a road bike. You'd still need rotors. I'd recommend matching the brand to whatever's on your bike.

Where you may have an issue is the lateral alignment of the cassette and the rotor. You can use washers to space the rotor outward on whichever wheel has it too far in. You can also get a spacer for the cassette if you need to, but I'd be a little surprised if you had a problem.

If you're really worried about it, you can try to get the same make and model of front and rear hub, then build the wheel yourself. But I think that would be more trouble than making a couple minor adjustments to a built wheel.

What's your budget? Some roadies gladly spend over $60/tire, but I've been happy with much cheaper ones on most of my road bikes.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

andrew gave you some pretty bad advice that I'd like to correct.

don't get those wheels. first, they won't fit your bike. second, they're not disc compatible. you have 26" mountain bike wheels while those are 700c (29") road wheels. the hubs are spaced differently, the rims are far too large in diameter, and they don't have disc mounts (no real road bikes do) so don't bother.

one problem you may run into is that the disc on a new wheel may not mount centrally to the caliper, which means you would have to readjust your calipers every time you switch out wheels. Then again, it may work out perfectly. theoretically if you get a set of wheels with the same hubs they'll be spaced the same as your current ones, but stock wheels on a trek 4300 aren't anything to write home about. Jenson has a shimano hub/rhyno lite wheel set for under 100 and you can pick up some 26" semi slicks pretty cheap (serfas drifters...work great for ~$25 a piece). or you could pick up 2 sets and a couple sets of rotors and they should mount almost identically.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you actually look at the hubs in that link? They're MTB hubs, spaced as such, with disc mounts.

As far as the rims being too big... they certainly would be with a mountain bike tire. The outside diameter of a 700C with a road tire is pretty similar to the outside diameter of a mountain bike tire. I tried it last time someone told me I was wrong about this one...



My fork has a tighter clearance than my frame. I couldn't try it in the frame because my road bikes have road hubs (go figure.) 700C tires in a 26" frame are a fairly common practice and one of the cool things about disc brakes. Look at the Cannondale Bad Boy bicycle and the Mavic Speedcity wheelset for some more examples.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I stand corrected then. I didn't look at the hubs, I just saw the first picture and the first description piece, which had nothing about discs.

I guess that option would work. I've never tried it (but I have a 29er so I would only need new tires anyway).


----------



## Bradytimes (Jun 6, 2010)

Andrew, thanks for the advice. That's exactly what I was looking for. I'll post back later with how it went.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

from what i understand, 700c (622 mm) is more like 27" (630 mm), not 29".


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

shenny88 said:


> from what i understand, 700c (622 mm) is more like 27" (630 mm), not 29".


a 23c tire on a 700c rim is about 26" in diameter, a 2.3" tire on a 700c rim is called a 29er.

Hence, 700c wheels with small tires working quite well in 26" mtb frames


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

boomn said:


> a 23c tire on a 700c rim is about 26" in diameter, a 2.3" tire on a 700c rim is called a 29er.
> 
> Hence, 700c wheels with small tires working quite well in 26" mtb frames


edit: nvm


----------



## motoxkfx (Apr 12, 2009)

ha lol i did the same thing to mine.


----------



## r6dave (May 22, 2016)

Hi, just bumping this thread. I have a very similar situation and hoping someone can walk me through it because I have very limited knowledge on the different types of bikes / frames.

I have a Trek 4300 with disc brakes from 2013. I never use it for actual mountain biking but that is the only type of bike I've ever owned. I want to put road tires on it or at the very most some type of thin hybrid tire. 

Can anyone give me some guidance on what type of wheel would work? Thanks for your help.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Six year thread dredge!

Do you want to change just the tires or the whole wheel? If you just want tires, any 26" slick will do, and you should be able to do it for under $100. The thing you're looking for to ensure compatibility is that it be a 26" tire. Or 559-something. It's just different ways of expressing the same size.

A lot of people like to stay with relatively fat tires when they do this, so that the bike's handling isn't affected. So you'd want something between 1.5" and 2.1" wide, give or take.

If you want new wheels... personally I think that's rarely practical. Just buy a bike that has them already. Hop on a couple road bikes, then buy a road bike or a hybrid depending on how you feel about the handle bars and general handling.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

r6dave said:


> Hi, just bumping this thread. I have a very similar situation and hoping someone can walk me through it because I have very limited knowledge on the different types of bikes / frames.
> 
> I have a Trek 4300 with disc brakes from 2013. I never use it for actual mountain biking but that is the only type of bike I've ever owned. I want to put road tires on it or at the very most some type of thin hybrid tire.
> 
> Can anyone give me some guidance on what type of wheel would work? Thanks for your help.


Look at the sidewalls of the tires (not wheels) you have, let's say they are 26 x 2.0 nobbies. Google "26 x 2.0 slicks". Google for reviews of whatever tickles you.

Some good example of slicks are Schwable Marathons or Big Apples, or maybe this Maxxis DTH 26" Tire > Components > Tires > Pavement Tires | Jenson USA


----------



## pbuck (Jun 23, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Six year thread dredge!
> 
> Do you want to change just the tires or the whole wheel? If you just want tires, any 26" slick will do, and you should be able to do it for under $100. The thing you're looking for to ensure compatibility is that it be a 26" tire. Or 559
> 
> I concur... I just bought a mountain bike about two weeks ago and I inquired about getting an additionall set of wheels/rims for street riding and the guy at the store told me it would probably be cheaper to just buy a road bike in the $350-$400 range. Im a total newb and don't know anything but I trust the guy/store where I purchased my bike so that's what I'll be doing eventually too.


----------



## pbuck (Jun 23, 2015)

I cant even "reply" to a quote properly... like I said... newb!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

pbuck said:


> AndrwSwitch said:
> 
> 
> > Six year thread dredge!
> ...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry ^^ Wrong quote LOL ! meant to quote pbuck.


----------



## pbuck (Jun 23, 2015)

JC,
Good for you. Let me know how you like it. Also, is that the site you bought it from and for that price? Im not really familiar with Nashbar. Is that a reputable brand?
Thanks!


----------



## r6dave (May 22, 2016)

Hey thanks for the suggestion. I spoke to someone about the same issue at a bike shop I was at today and they recomended the same thing. I ended up going with a Bontrager hybrid.

I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

pbuck said:


> JC,
> Good for you. Let me know how you like it. Also, is that the site you bought it from and for that price? Im not really familiar with Nashbar. Is that a reputable brand?
> Thanks!


This is my first bike from them but I got tired of searching CL for a bike. Keep in mind its purpose is just for fitness and to be able to get quick rides, errands etc. Like I said it was suggested to me and since I usually prefer new I went with it. I read most of the reviews and it seems to be working out.

The bike is perfectly fine to ride around here, the flat bar is nice I've never ridden road before so this is all new to me, I didn't want to dive into drop bars. Easy to put together, and added some things for comfort like a new saddle, grips and bottle cage.

I got it w/an extra 25% off sale they had you can wait/look out for those so it came out to $229.00 I think - free shipping but over weight charge of $14.00 - Bike arrived in perfect condition and in a timely manner.


----------

